# I Have Just Ordered A Meal For Two From "Blue Apron" via Amazon



## Lon (Jun 23, 2015)

This will be a fun experiment in gourmet eating. I am reading good things about the freshness and quality of the "Blue Apron" meals. I will get my first meal for two delivered on the 25th and will report back with my opinion.  This will be the meal that I ordered. They send the ingredients and I prepare.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 23, 2015)

Do you just have to heat it up?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 23, 2015)

https://www.blueapron.com/index

I looks like people receive the raw ingredients in appropriate portion sizes and cook it themselves.  Do they provide vegetarian meals as well, I wonder?  Probably not. ( oops, actually there is one vegetarian dish that looks pretty good).


----------



## Lon (Jun 23, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Do you just have to heat it up?



They just send the ingredients I believe and I do the preparation from the instructions they include. I will report back just how involved it is.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 10, 2015)

*Well where is the report?  *


----------



## Lon (Jul 14, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Well where is the report?  *



The Blue Apron Meal was outstanding. All the ingredients were fresh and precisely measured for two meals. Only Problem is me being single and winding up eating both meals. It's amazing how they packaged every thing up. I opened it right after delivery, but it was packaged so efficiently it could have stored for three days and remain fresh.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Lon for the original idea and the 1st person endorsement. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Lon, curious about the cost, and do you think it was worth it?


----------



## Lon (Jul 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Lon, curious about the cost, and do you think it was worth it?



Yes---it was definitely worth it. I'm surprised they can sell the meals at the prices they charge


----------

